# Netzwerk einrichten (für einen Neuling) ;-)



## Gabi (10. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

so,ich schon wieder!  

Ich möchte gerne meine zwei Pc's mit Linux SuSE verbinden sodass ich Daten austauschen kann.
Wobei ich mit dem Client auch ins Internet möchte.
Im Server hab ich 2 Netzwerkkarten, die ist fürs Internet und die andere
sollte fürs Netz sein (IP 192.198.0.1)
Am zweiten Pc ist die IP 192.198.0.1

Ich denke mit dem ping geht es, da kommen viele Zahlen daher ...

Ich hab was von NFS gehört, aber ich check es nicht, sorry!

Ich wäre für jede (freundliche) Hilfe dankbar!

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## Habenix (10. Oktober 2003)

Hi Gabi,



> andere
> sollte fürs Netz sein (IP 192.198.0.1)
> Am zweiten Pc ist die IP 192.198.0.1



du kannst den Netzwerkkarten nicht gleiche IP-Adressen verpassen

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Gabi (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Habenix _
> *Hi Gabi,
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,

sorry, das war ein Schreibfehler! Sollte natürlich ... 0.1 und 0.2
heissen.

Gabi


----------



## Habenix (10. Oktober 2003)

> ch möchte gerne meine zwei Pc's mit Linux SuSE verbinden sodass ich Daten austauschen kann



schön und gut aber es gibt 100 verschiedene Arten wie du Dateien zwi. 2 Rechner austauschen kannst. Willste was bestimtes?

ansonten brauchst du nur ein CrossOver-Kabel



Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Gabi (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Habenix _
> *schön und gut aber es gibt 100 verschiedene Arten wie du Dateien zwi. 2 Rechner austauschen kannst. Willste was bestimtes?
> 
> ansonten brauchst du nur ein CrossOver-Kabel
> ...



Das glaube ich! Das ist ja das Problem ... das es sooo viel gibt!
Crossover-Kabel habe ich ...

Gabi


----------



## Habenix (10. Oktober 2003)

> Das glaube ich! Das ist ja das Problem ... das es sooo viel gibt!



...und für welche hast du dich entscheiden?
Erstmal CrossOver in die NICS ...test mit ping und viola ....die quatschen schon ....


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Gabi (10. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Habenix _
> *Erstmal CrossOver in die NICS ...test mit ping und viola ....die quatschen schon ....
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm... was sind denn NICS?
Aber quatschen tun sie!  mit pingen geht es schon mal
bei beiden Rechnern. *freu*

Gabi


----------



## Habenix (10. Oktober 2003)

das wollte ich damit sagen....gratulation 
NICS=Network Interface Card(s)


----------



## Gabi (10. Oktober 2003)

Du musst es sagen, wenn ich Dir auf die Nerven gehe, ok?

Wie kann ich jetzt über KDE den anderen Pc mounten bzw. wie komm
ich jetzt Grafisch dorthin?

Und wie kann ich dann mit dem "Clienten" auch ins Netz?

Gabi


----------



## Habenix (10. Oktober 2003)

> Wie kann ich jetzt über KDE den anderen Pc mounten bzw. wie komm ich jetzt Grafisch dorthin?



1. Entweder über SAMBA oder NFS dazu bitte google benutzen oder die Suchfunktion hier im Forum




> Und wie kann ich dann mit dem "Clienten" auch ins Netz?


  du meinst Internet?!

2. Dazu auf die 2 Seite dieses Forums blättern ...in den ersten Posts muss alles beschrieben sein



> Du musst es sagen, wenn ich Dir auf die Nerven gehe, ok?



Du gibts ein Kaffee aus...oder ein Bier *g*  


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## vogtländer (10. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Gabi,

hast du schonmal in der SuSE-Hilfe nachgeschaut? Ich hab neulich das gleiche gemacht und dabei hat mir die Hilfe sehr geholfen. Du hast DSL, richtig? Dann such mal nach "DSL" dan findest du unter anderem auch einen Beitrag, wie man den Linux-Rechner als DSL-Gateway einrichtet. Das ist ne super Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung. 

Wenn du einfaches IP-Forwarding nicht magst, dann kannst du wie ich nach "SQUID" suchen. Die wichtigsten Einstellungen findest du gut erklärt.

Allerdings solltest du bereits mit Linux online gehen können, denn wenn ich mich nicht irre, standen die Tuts im http://WWW. Ich bin übrigens von SuSE 8.2 ausgegangen.

Gruß
Falk


----------



## JoelH (10. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

weiterleitung ins internet hab ich dir hier schonmal gepostet
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=134061

naja und wenn du daten austauschen will bietet sich ein ssh Server an. http://www.openssh.com/


----------



## Gabi (10. Oktober 2003)

@JoelH

Wenn ich mir bei "openssh" das downloaden möchte, welches
muss ich denn nehmen?

In der Install... steht:

... is standard on Redhat and Debian Linux, Solaris and
HP-UX 11.

Hmm ... geht das nun auch mit SuSE?


----------



## Habenix (10. Oktober 2003)

...auch bei SuSe......

wenn nicht installiert einfach nachinstallieren



Gruß

Habenix


----------



## JoelH (10. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

tar.gz 's sind immer überall zum laufen zum bringen, ich kenne Suse nicht so gut aber auch dort sollte OpenSSH zur verfügung stehe oder eben deren Standard SSH Server, sit ja wurscht welcher , hauptsache man kann komunizieren


----------



## Gabi (12. Oktober 2003)

@JoelH

kannst Du mir bitte sagen/schreiben wie man nun den *OpenSSH* benutzt, bzw.
konfiguriert?

Wäre klasse!

Ja, ich kann Linux nicht lassen!  

Gabi


----------



## JoelH (12. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

ich bin ein fauler Mensch. 
http://www.openssh.com/de/portable.html
Da stehen die Systeme die OpenSSH kennt. Deines sollte dabei sein. Naja das Installieren tut sich wie immer =>

tar.gz runterladen
extrahieren 
tar xvzf openssh......
in das Verzeichnis wechseln und das README bzw. INSTALL lesen
meist läuft es wie immer , also

```
./configure
make
make install
```

Naja und dann kommt das wo ich faul bin, ich durchtauche nämlich auch nicht gerne Scripts =>

Konfigurieren tue ich fast alles auf meinem Rechner mit diesem Tool =>
http://www.webmin.com/
das ist wirklich klasse. Damit kannste deinen Server super einfach konfigurieren. Einfach installieren, also Webmin, und starten und kannste ziemlich alle Server und sonstige Sachen via Browser konfigurieren =>
Browser aufmachen http://localhost:10000 und du kommst an die Webmin Oberfläche.


----------



## Gabi (12. Oktober 2003)

das hab ich mir jetzt installiert und funktioniert.

nur bräuchte ich jetzt nochmals deine hilfe um das ganze zum laufen zu bringen.
da gibts ja brutal viel zum einstellen ... *schnauf*

würdest du mir da bitte nochmals helfen? ich bin dann nicht mehr lästig ...

Gabi


----------



## JoelH (12. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

was willst du denn genau einstellen ? 

Ich hab da einfahc nur eingestellt dass jeder User der auf meinem Rechern existiert sich auch einloggen darf.



EDIT:
Du bist nicht lästig und wirst es nie sein, denn wenn es mich nicht interessieren würde würde ich dir nicht antwortren bzw. versuchen dir zu helfen.

PS : Wenn du am Rechner so tolle Sachen hinbekomsmt wie mit Ton, dann sehe ich keine Probleme


----------



## Gabi (12. Oktober 2003)

*Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *was willst du denn genau einstellen ?
> Ich hab da einfahc nur eingestellt dass jeder User der auf meinem Rechern existiert sich auch einloggen darf.*



Ich möchte gerne einstellen, dass ich auf den anderen Pc und vom anderen Pc auf den hier
zugreifen kann.



> *
> PS : Wenn du am Rechner so tolle Sachen hinbekomsmt wie mit Ton, dann sehe ich keine Probleme  *



Vielen dank für das Kompliment Aber ich denke dass ein Rechner doch um vieles komplizierter
zu bedienen ist, als eine Skulptur zu kreieren!  

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## JoelH (12. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

beides ist eine Kunst. 
Also SSH ist ja nichts weiter als Telnet mit verschlüsselung. Wenn du also einen User angelegt hast auf deinem Hauptrechner kann der sich auch einloggen.

Dateien überspielst du vi des scp Befehls

man scp

Damit kannst du sehr einfach Dateien überspielen. 

Einloggen geht einfach. Eifach ssh IP eingeben und sich auf dem Hauptrechner einloggen dann hast du eine echte Shell und kannst machen was du willst auf dem Haauptrechner. Das ist ja da schöne daran. 

Auf dem CLientrechner brauchts natürlich einen SSH Client. die kann unter Windows zB. Putty sein => 
http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html

oder unter Linux der openssh Client.

Dann eifach scp verwenden um Dateien zu verschieben und ssh um auf dem anderen Rechner zu arbeiten, auf Konsolenbasis.

PS: ICh find es mutig auf Kunst zu setzen, vor allem in der heutigen Zeit


----------



## Gabi (12. Oktober 2003)

*Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *beides ist eine Kunst.*


Ja, da hast Du recht



> *
> Einloggen geht einfach. Eifach ssh IP eingeben und sich auf dem Hauptrechner einloggen dann hast du eine echte Shell und kannst machen was du willst auf dem Haauptrechner. Das ist ja da schöne daran.*


Die Client Sache muss ich noch machen, aber vom Clienten zum Hauptrechner geht es schon mal!  
Würde das auch grafisch funktionieren? Also dass ich die Ordner am Clienten sehen kann
und umgekehrt, zb. im Konqueror?



> *
> PS: ICh find es mutig auf Kunst zu setzen, vor allem in der heutigen Zeit *


Ich glaube gerade deswegen! Mit solchen Sachen hat man zwar keinen Einfluss auf das was
in der heutigen Zeit passiert. Aber ich denke immer hin besser, als Totenköpfe ect. ... zu machen!
Und was halt das beste daran ist, ich habe Freude daran. 

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## JoelH (12. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

dann hab mal weiter auch freude an Linux. Allerdings muss ich mich hier leider ausklinnken da ich es selbst noch nicht versucht habe X (Also die grafische Oberfläsche, via Netz zu erobern. Das geht relativ einfach, da ja der X Server wirklich nur ein Server ist und der Client, also dein Desktop nur Daten anfordert um sie auf zu bereiten.

Wie gesagt, das geht, sogar relativ einfach, cih kann dir da aber nicht helfen weil ich es selbst noch nicht gemacht hab !

Wie auch immer, ich find es schön dass du es weiter versuchst ! Wie du siehst sind auch die Antwortgeber nicht absolute Linuxfreaks, aber ich versuche zu geben was ich bisher irgendwo genommen hab und ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter !


----------



## Gabi (12. Oktober 2003)

*Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *... aber ich versuche zu geben was ich bisher irgendwo genommen hab und ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter ! *



Danke! Du hast mir schon *sehr viel* geholfen.
Ich werd auch das noch hin bekommen!  
Oder vieleicht gibts ja noch jemanden, der Erfahrung
mit der grafischen Oberfläche via Netz gemacht hat ...

Vielen Dank noch mal ...

Gabi


----------



## Habenix (13. Oktober 2003)

Hi Gabi,

guckst du hier 

Ich habe zwar noch einen Link aber der scheint momentan nicht zu funktionieren. Ich schick in dir sobald die Seite wieder onliene ist.

Und bevor die Frage aufkommt wie es mit den Zertifikaten funktioniert schau mal hier rein 

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Gabi (13. Oktober 2003)

Hi zusammen,

jetzt hat mal die Gabi auch was zusammen gebracht ;-)   *ganzvielfreu*
Naja, für Euch ist das nicht besonderes, aber für mich dennoch ein Erfolgs-
erlebnis ...

Ich habe jeweils vom Server --> Clienten und vom Clienten --> Server mit
"ssh -X IP" den Konqueror starten können! Das ist genau das was ich möchte.
Ich sehe jetzt alle Verzeichnisse zb. vom Clienten. Mensch ist das geil! 
Wenn ich jetzt noch Files verschieben könnte, wäre die Sache perfekt!
Probiert habe ichs (das zu kopierende File liegt am Server auf der Windows Partition
G), aber der schreibt dann:
*Die Datei oder Verzeichnis /Windows/G/funktion9.pdf existiert nicht*

Hmm ... jetzt hab ich wohl wieder einen Knoten drinn!  

Gabi


----------



## Gabi (14. Oktober 2003)

Hi!

So, nun hab ich es auch geschaft mittels gFTP Daten zu verschieben! *juchuuuuu* 

@JoelH
Bitte würdest Du mir kurz erklären wie ich Dein kleines Shellscript zum laufen bringe!?
Also ich hab das Script mal mit dem Editor "Kate" unter "test.sh" gespeichert.
Ist das soweit richtig?
Wenn ich jetzt mit "Ash" test.sh aufrufe, kommt folgende Meldung:
*test.sh: cannot /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: permission denied*

Ich denke, das heisst, dass ich keine Zugriffsrechte habe. Bin ich da richtig?

Gabi


----------



## Habenix (14. Oktober 2003)

sicher liegst du da richtig Gabi...ich weiss zwar nicht was das Skript macht aber dafür brauchst du root Rechte


----------



## Gabi (14. Oktober 2003)

@Habenix

Das Script ist von *JoelH* und soll eine Internetverbindungsfreigabe erreichen.



> echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
> iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE



Ich hab mal in einer Konsole "su" getippt (passwort Abfrage für root).
und dann test.sh eingegeben.
Da kan die Meldung:
*bash: test.sh: command not found*

hmm ...

Gabi


----------



## Habenix (14. Oktober 2003)

Gabi,

scripte führt man mit ./test.sh soweit sie sich nicht im Pfad befinden.


----------



## Gabi (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Habenix _
> *Gabi,
> 
> scripte führt man mit ./test.sh soweit sie sich nicht im Pfad befinden. *



hmm ... das geht aber dennoch nicht!  
Er schreibt zwar jetzt nichts mehr hin, aber ob das Script jetzt läuft weis ich nicht ...
Kann man das irgendwie erkennen?

Gabi


----------



## Mako (15. Oktober 2003)

Wenn nichts kommt dann müsste es funktioniert haben. Linux gibt kaum Bestätigungen aus, sondern gibt, soweit mir bekannt, nur Fehler aus die Auftreten.

Wenn nichts kommt, müsste demnach alles laufen.

Grüße Markus


----------



## Habenix (16. Oktober 2003)

also Gabi um es zu überprüfen ob das script funktioniert hat mach halt 


```
iptables -L
```

dann müsstest du irgendow das sehen:

iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Gabi (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Habenix _
> *also Gabi um es zu überprüfen ob das script funktioniert hat mach halt
> 
> *
> ...



Hi, 

ich habe mal den Befehl eingegeben und das kam dabei raus:_

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination
TCPMSS     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere           tcp flags:SYN,RST/SY              N TCPMSS clamp to PMTU

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
target     prot opt source               destination_

hmm ...

Gabi


----------



## JoelH (17. Oktober 2003)

*hmm,*

bei mir gibt es nach iptables -L folgende Ausgabe wenn das Script erfolgreich rennt  =>


> [root@joels root]# ./weiterleiten.sh
> [root@joels root]# iptables -L
> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
> target     prot opt source               destination
> ...



weiterleiten.sh ist dabei das Script welches die Befehle enthält.


----------



## Habenix (17. Oktober 2003)

so wie ich das sehe hats dann funktioniert

schönen Tag


Habenix


----------



## marcoX (2. November 2003)

Hi,

also ich habe auch probleme gehabt mit dem Internet per Client!   
Habs mit sehr viel probieren und lesen mal zusammen gebracht!  

Aber ob diese Einstellungen so passen, weiss ich nicht und ausserdem
gehts, wenns geht, nur mit root!
Vieleicht kann mir wer helfen!?

Beim Server sind folgende Einträge gemacht worden:
1. Netzwerkkarte: 10.0.0.140 (ADSL)
2. Netzwerkkarte: 192.198.x.x
sowie die DNS Einträge des Providers (werden diese überhaupt benötigt?)
und dann noch die IP-Weiterleitung bei der Netzwk. 192.168.x.x.

Weiters läuft (hoffe ich) das Script von *JoelH*.

Beim Clienten:
1. Netzwerkkarte: 192.168.x.x
und eben falls die DNS Einträge
und bei Gateway die IP-Adresse des Servers 

hmm ... funktionieren tuts, aber ist das auch richtig?

Ich habe für meine Fragen 2 Gründe:
1. ich bin mir als Neuling im allgemeinen etwas unsicher,
2. bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das Script verantwortlich ist, dass es läuft oder
die DNS Einträge.

Falls es auch ohne Script geht, wie? Und ist denn der Client im Netz denn dann
auch unsichtbar?

Ich weiss, viele Fragen, sorry!

Gruß
Marco


----------

